#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Top 10 Logo Design Trends to Rule in 2020.

## Bhavya

Want to create a new logo for your company or brand in 2020? Then you need to know the logo trends that will rule in 2020. The Logaster team share their 10 logo design trends that will become more popular in 2020. 

*Here're trends that make their list:* 

SimplificationUnusual fontsOriginal geometryCluttered designGradientsGeometric lettersScalingText destructionEmblemsChaotic arrangement

*Check out the link for more details:* https://bit.ly/36n1bkd

----------

